
SQL Injection Tools For Database Pwnage - gkesten
http://www.darkreading.com/galleries/security/news/232900180/slide-show-10-sql-injection-tools-for-database-pwnage.html
======
aw3c2
Safe yourself the click (or worded differently, don't give pageviews to this
junk).

It is a 10 page slide show. Original title is "Slide Show: 10 SQL Injection
Tools For Database Pwnage". There are not even links to the tools.

Here is the print view, all 10 slides in one page:
[http://www.darkreading.com/taxonomy/index/printarticle/id/23...](http://www.darkreading.com/taxonomy/index/printarticle/id/232900180)

~~~
mrpollo
I found the sourceforge project page for "the mole"
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/themole/>

------
BonoboBoner
I know a site which has sql queries inside its URLs. As this sounds scary to
me and I would like to notify the site owners of their potential threat, can I
use any of those tools to demonstrate what could possibly happen to them
without actually causing any damage?

~~~
mikehuffman
If you and the site are located in the United States, it is illegal.

~~~
rollypolly
Is it illegal to posses these tools btw?

I know some jurisdictions treat hacking tools the same as burglary tools,
which is really dumb if you're just trying to test your own system's security.

~~~
tptacek
No.

